# Windows won't boot up - "Startup repair offline"



## nterry242 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi eveyone, I have a Acer Aspire 5732 Z laptop which randomly shut down whilst in use earlier, and now it won't boot up at all. It seems to go around in the same loop - the screen says "loading files" then the Startup Repair starts, I let it run but it just says "Windows cannot repair this computer automatically", the problem details are as follows:

Problem event name: StartupRepairOffline
Problem Signature 01: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 02: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 03: unknown
Problem Signature 04: 21201003
Problem Signature 05: AutoFailover
Problem Signature 06: 21
Problem Signature 07: CorruptFile

[There is also the OS Version number and the Locale ID]

I've tried to System Restore to an earlier date, but this does not work. I've been trying to google the problem for hours, but I'm not the most computer literate person so I just don't understand how to fix the problem. I'm pulling my hair out! :sigh:

Please somebody help! I really need the laptop for Tuesday! Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF if you have a install or recovery disc you could try a start up repair with it Startup Repair - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, looks like the automated startup repair has been running, use the Link from "joeten's" post to access the "System Recovery Options" or otherwise known as RE (recovery environment). You will see in the screen shot the options the one you want is "Command Prompt". You should run the chkdsk command first and if necessary also the sfc command. Follow these instructions:-



The Command prompt is a very useful repair option yet seems to be misunderstood. When you access it you are faced with a "x: sources" prompt, now the RE does not always assign a drive letter that IS the same as the one you might have your OS on so to work with the CMD prompt we need to know what drive the OS is on to do this at the x: sources prompt type:-

bcdedit | find “osdevice” ( Must inc”).

Now if we wish to repair a registry (load a hive) we would change to this drive lets assume it is C: at the x:sources we type C: then commands such as regedit .exe etc... will work.

However to run sfc and chkdsk we do not, we stay at the x: sources

At the x sources type:- chkdsk c:/r press enter, 5 stages of chkdsk will run.
can take awhile. (if you simply type chkdsk/r at the prompt read only 3 stage will run and it's running on the Virtual RE.. useless) 

To run sfc/scannow
at the x: sources type:-
sfc/scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows press enter
sfc will run can take awhile


----------

